# Here are the GSP puppies



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/media/set/?set=a.1768665492311.2088168.1109414021&notif_t=like

Here is the current litter from Walnut Hill where we are getting our (male) puppy.

Cuties, eh?!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Link doesn't work....but I'm sure they are cute :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Is there anyway you can steal the pics from the site and post them directly here? the link doesnt work for me either :frown:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

linky no worky


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What does GSP stand for?, I get confused when people abbreviate everything especially dog breeds.
ps I've tried to use my brain a bit here so bear with me. Does it stand for German something Pointer? looking at your pic of dog maybe


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

sozzle said:


> What does GSP stand for?, I get confused when people abbreviate everything especially dog breeds.
> ps I've tried to use my brain a bit here so bear with me. Does it stand for German something Pointer? looking at your pic of dog maybe


GSPs are German Shorthaired Pointers.:smile:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Abi - I don't feel so thick now! I was actually thinking the 's' stood for speckled then thought that was probably a bit naff. They are popular here in my town of Palmerston North. The first time my dog was introduced to a friend of a friend's dog who was a GSP he did that funky point stance at my dog and it was so funny.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Sorry about the link, guys. I guess if you're not an FB member who is a "friend" of Brenda's, then you can't view the pictures.

When I get a chance I will try to steal some of the pics to put up in this thread.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Well, I asked the breeder to send me some pics, which I resized per the posting requirements but for some unknown reason several of them were rejected. There were 10 altogether... Hmm...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*The GSP Boys Part 1*

1st 5 pictures


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*The GSP Boys Part 2*

Other 5 pictures


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful puppies .... my favourite is the last but one 
Are you going to be having one of these puppies, sorry if I have missed this already


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Ooops sorry ... just read your other thread about going to see them, guess that answers my question


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHH..They are OH-SOOOOOO cute!!

Im liking the ones in pic #1, #4, #8 and #9.....do you know which you are getting yet???


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!

I can't wait for you to get him!! Do you have him picked out yet???


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I may have "mislabeled" the pictures as I don't think they are ALL males, but the boys are in the majority.

Although we have an affinity for the patched & ticked ones like Zio, there are also a couple of very nice patched ones. We like a totally liver head with colouring that extends down the neck.

OTOH my big "no no" is a white body with just a dark head. That reminds me too much of the dog in "The Mask"; I just don't like the way it looks.

Of course the main criteria for us are:

Personable
Intelligent
Bird oriented


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

DOH!!! Cuties....definitely keep us posted with pictures as you choose your next baby :thumb:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy cuteness Batman! What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So cute puppies. Another one to watch grow.


----------

